

Consumerism and Programming Polyglots - chasingsparks
http://pathdependent.com/2009/10/28/consumerism-and-programming-polyglots/

======
chasingsparks
I realize this topic is probably wearing thin and I risk a backlash along the
lines of "seriously, just stfu already," but this is part two of something I
did not expect to have two parts.

